# Cool Ride!



## DDM (Jan 25, 2006)

Okay it's ugly but mean! I think I'll enter as a float in the christmas parade next yr.


----------



## skwerl (Jan 25, 2006)

WTF is that thing, it's massive! The seat is higher than the cab on your 1 ton! Does it run? What's the specs?


----------



## DDM (Jan 25, 2006)

Its an Allis Chalmers TL14D Tractor Loader. 
16800 Lbs 
125 HP a/c diesel engine
Lift capacity of 13000 lbs
4x4
40 gal per minute Hyd Flow I'm going to use it to power my log splitter. I traded 3 hrs of tree work for it. Put a head gasket on it and off she went.Best starting diesel i own i believe.My kids call it uncle fester.


----------



## johnha (Jan 26, 2006)

I think the logs will split when they see that thing.

What's in the bucket???


----------



## DDM (Jan 26, 2006)

johnha said:


> I think the logs will split when they see that thing.
> 
> What's in the bucket???



That's an old 3pt log splitter a neighbor built he gave it to me so i could swipe the cylinder and valve off of it.


----------



## johnha (Jan 27, 2006)

My neighbors don't have anything cool like that.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Feb 9, 2006)

DDM said:


> I'm going to use it to power my log splitter.



Serious overkill!  


Overkill is _good_!


----------



## SmithEC (Feb 10, 2006)

Three hours of tree work? Holy cow!

Did the owner think it was beyond repair or did they simply want it gone?


----------



## Toddppm (Feb 19, 2006)

I need one of those! 

16,000 lbs.  How did you get it home?

There's a guy on ebay in PA about 2 hours from me that auctions all kind of crazy machines that go for decent prices most times. Luckily I don't have enough room to keep something like that........ right now.

In fact, here's one I had bookmarked just in case something makes me go crazy and decide I really really need one! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7589072132&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## clearance (Feb 19, 2006)

Cool, looks very h.d.. Here goes the do gooder talk-its needs a cage. Roll over protective structure (r.o.p.s.) And a seatbelt.


----------

